# JD 3 Bag Bagger Hard to Attach?



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

I replaced my 2 bag Power Flow Bagger with the 3 Bag model in the Spring but did not use it until the end of August. My problem is the Click-N-Go bracket spring loaded J pins barely fit into the holes on the bagger frame. If I brush the bagger against a bush or pine tree it can move the unit laterally enough that one J pin moves out of the hole and the unit falls off the back. Aligning the holes with the J pins is also a problem. What I was wondering if anyone else has had similar problems with their 3 Bag unit and Click-N-Go bracket or is it just mine? My tractor is a X485 AWS with the 48C mowing deck.


----------

